# Major Marie-France Cotton CD



## 211RadOp (26 Aug 2015)

I met the Maj while she was serving at NDHQ and was on IR.  Very nice lady with a great sense of humour.


It is with deep sadness that her family announces the death of Major Marie-France "MF" Cotton, CD. After a valiant fight, she passed away at the Ottawa General Hospital on 21 August 2015 surrounded by family and friends. Marie-France is survived by her husband, PO2 Deven Stoyles CD and their children, Joshua and Sarah, as well as her mother, Thérèse, and her brothers, Pierre and Marc. 

Marie-France enrolled in the Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) in 1988 as a Medical Assistant. After working at the Base and the Base Hospital in Valcartier, she was accepted as a Personnel Administration officer candidate and attended Collège Militaire Royale in Saint-Jean and the Université du Québec a Montréal. Following employment in Saint-Jean and deployments to Haiti, Bosnia, and Cyprus as a Logistics officer, she was promoted to Major in 2006 and posted to Petawawa the following year, where she served in a number of positions including Deputy Commanding Officer of 2 Service Battalion and the Commanding Officer of Personnel Services, 4th Canadian Division Support Group. Her last posting was to Military Personnel Command where she served with distinction as the Staff Officer to the Commander, Lieutenant-General Millar, who awarded her the Commander's Commendation in June 2015. 

Funeral services will take place on Friday, 28 August 2015, at the National Military Cemetery at Beechwood in Ottawa – visitation 1200-1345, funeral service 1400, with a reception following from 1500 to 1700. It would be appreciated if those who wish to attend would advise her Designated Assistant, Commander Lynn Bradley, at LYNN.BRADLEY@forces.gc.ca. Should friends and colleagues desire, contributions may be made to the Ottawa General Regional Cancer Center, in lieu of flowers. Information is available at http://ohfoundation.ca/current-projects/patient-care/ottawa-hospital-cancer-centre. 


http://beechwood.permavita.com/site/MajorMarie-FranceCOTTON.html


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Aug 2015)

Got this sad news yesterday.  My condolences to Deven and his family on their loss.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (26 Aug 2015)

Met her a number of times at the Petawawa Officers Mess.  She was a very nice lady.  Very sad news.


----------



## medicineman (30 Aug 2015)

MF was in my Recruit School Platoon and on my QL3 course.  Last time I saw her was when she greeted my bus at the Canadian Embassy in Port-au-Prince in 2004.

  RIP MF.

MM


----------



## Zam 041 (19 Sep 2015)

I knew MF because of her participation in kids hockey here in Petawawa. She always had a smile and was a pleasure to deal with.
My condolences to her family and comrades.


----------

